# DSLR Buying Advice under 20K



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello,

My fiancé is asking me for my birthday gift.  . I am thinking of getting a dslr as we both like doing photography casually.

I am looking for something around ₹15-20K. Also, the equipment should last for 3-4 years easily.

Mostly I will be clicking long exposure shots (like those with lengthy tail lights at nights), lots of macro mode photography, landscape photography, and close-up macro photography (insects and birds stuff).

Since I have 10-12 days only to decide, Please recommend so that I can order accordingly.

Please let me know if any other details are required.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2015)

No DSLRs under 25k AFAIK.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No DSLRs under 25k AFAIK.


ouch...! which might be the cheapest one and bang for the bucks..?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2015)

Canon EOS 1200D with 18-55mm Lens: Price, Review, Specs & Buy in India - Snapdeal.com

Canon EOS 1200D 18 0 Megapixels DSLR Black W EF S 18 55mm KIT Sameday Shipping | eBay





emailvarunchandak said:


> ouch...! which might be the cheapest one and bang for the bucks..?


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2015)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I am looking for something around ₹15-20K. Also, the equipment should last for 3-4 years easily.


Only if you're lucky, you can find one in this budget. Look for 1100D/1200D or D3100 (these were the ones once sold under 20k sometime back)


emailvarunchandak said:


> Mostly I will be clicking long exposure shots (like those with lengthy tail lights at nights), lots of macro mode photography, landscape photography, and close-up macro photography (insects and birds stuff).


If you want all in one camera, forget DSLR. I don't know how many casual photographers fancy shooting macro with kit lens.


----------

